# Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m



## Berliner123 (3. Januar 2015)

Guten Tag,


Wollt mal fragen wer von euch folgende rute fischst Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m 40-180g.
Mir seine Eindrücke von der rute verraten kann??
Drillverhalten und Feinfühligkeit bei der Köderfführung.

Vielen Dank im vorraus  und Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## Berliner123 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m*

Schade, fischst sie keiner??


----------



## Skizzza (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m*

Hab sie in 3.30 als Ersatzrute und letztes mal auch phasenweise gefischt. Für ein endgültiges Urteil müsst ich sie nochmal länger gebrauchen, aber sie kam mir..komisch vor. Kanns dir nicht genau erklären. Kein schlechter stock, aber ich denke, nächstes mal nehm ich wieder meine Baltic Sea als Ersatz mit


----------



## Berliner123 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m*

Danke für die Info  härter als die baltic sea ist sie aber??


----------



## Skizzza (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m*

Ja ist sie


----------



## Berliner123 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m*

Danke.. Suche halt noch eine rute die härter ist, als die baltic sea.. In Berlin war ich schon bei 2 Läden und keiner hat sie da gehabt. Hab sie mir vorhin mal bestellt und mal sehn wie sie ist.


----------



## offense80 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m*

Auf das Urteil von Sven ( Skizzza) kannst du dich verlassen. Er ist ein echter Meeresprofi, das hab ich selber schon miterleben dürfen.....

Ist Skizzza eigentlich italienisch und bedeutet Dorschmagnet Sven??? Frohes Neues


----------



## Berliner123 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m*

Welche Rute würdet ihr mir mir empfehlen?? Baltic sea hab ich schon und wollte mir noch eine Ersatz Rute die bissl straffer ist.


----------



## Carptigers (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m*

Dann kommt nur eine von den Oldschoolruten in frage ;-)
Quantum World champ. Seajigger/pilk
Dega Weltmeister
Von Grauvell gabs glaube ich auch einmal was


----------



## Skizzza (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m*

Moin Micha, danke für die Blumen  Hoffe, auch du bist gut ins neue Jahr reingekommen 

zum Thema:
Die Seajigger wäre schon ein Sahneteil, aber mittlerweile sehr schwer zu bekommen. 
Als Alternative kannst du dir mal die "Shimano Speedmaster Powergame" anschauen. Ist etwas straffer als die Baltic und auch ein feiner Stock.


----------



## Berliner123 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m*

Danke für den Tipp!! Meinst doch die hier?? 

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/shimano-speedmaster-ax-powergame.html


----------



## Carptigers (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m*

Wenn du tatsächlich etwas strammeres suchst, lass sie Finger von der Shimano. Die hat mal gar nichts mit einer eigentlichen Speedmaster zu tun. Keine schnelle Aktion, zu viel Eigengewicht. ..


----------



## Berliner123 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m*

Was wirst du denn raten?? Bin für Vorschläge offen ;-)


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m*

Moin Moin,
Da Du die Balzer Baltic schon  hast,könnte die Power Pilk vielleicht  auch  was für Dich  sein. Das WG ist genau wie bei der Baltic komplett utopisch!
Ich würde das gut und mit Spaß fischbare  Ködergewicht so zwischen 100 und 200gr. einstufen. Kurz gesagt,da wo die Baltic aufhört  Spaß  zu machen, fängt die Power Pilk an.Somit ergänzen sich die beiden Ruten fast perfekt.
Die Magie Jigger ist in meinen Augen nen Blender!! Durfte sie einen Tag lang mal Probefischen und  war nicht begeistert! Wenn Du ne reinrassige Jigge suchst,solltest Du versuchen noch irgendwo ne WC II oder III zu ergattern.


----------



## Berliner123 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m*

Danke @dorschjaeger75 ... Für was steht die Abkürzung WC heißen??


----------



## Skizzza (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m*

Wir hatten doch bei der Magic Jigger angefangen oder irre ich mich? Die ist ziehmlich weich und gefällt mir wie gesagt auch nicht wirklich. Die Speedmaster ist halt etwas härter und wenn er was in die Richtung gesucht hat schon ein guter Stock, aber da hat wohl jeder andere Vorlieben.

Vll sollte der "Berliner" mal genau spezifizieren was er genau sucht bzw wozu er es nutzen möchte, das würde es wesentlich einfacher machen. 

Für mich endet der "Spaß" bei der Baltic schon bei 80gr, aber ich fische auch seit 3-4 Jahren nicht mehr über 100gr in der Ostsee. 

Das WC steht weiterhin für World Champion, II und III sind die älteren (und besseren) Modelle


----------



## Thomas1982 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m*

Hi Leute,
leider stehe ich grad vor dem selben Problem. Da ich grad mit der Kutterangelei auf der Ostsee anfange. Momentan nutze ich für das leichte Pilken und Jiggen meine Hechtpeitsche eine 
Savage Gear Predator MPP 9`274 cm  >120g mit einer Penn Slammer 360 was auch Spaß macht.
Jetzt suche ich noch eine Rute die etwas mehr Power hat zum Jiggen und Pilken, angel aber mehr mit Gummi, außer die Leos stehen mal nur auf Pilker. Sollte so um die 3m sein und ca 70-200g Wurfgewicht. 
Hatte mir folgende mal angeguckt WFT PRO SALT Speed Pilk in 3m/50-200g
Als Rolle hätte ich noch eine Shimano Stradic 4000FJ mit Daiwa 8Braid liegen.
Freunde von mir fischen auch die Quantum Ultimate Sea Jigger 180g, aber leider finde ich die Rute nirgends, vl mal mit Glück aufm Flohmarkt. 
Im Internet suche ich schon seit Wochen nach vergleichbaren Ruten, aber desto mehr ich suche desto verwirrter werde ich#c
Könntet ihr mir da weiterhelfen, es muss ja nicht gleich die Über-Rute werden, aber sie sollte schon den Zweck erfüllen, kaufe ungern 2mal. 
Als Köder nutze ich überwiegend den Lunker City Shaker 4.5 & 6...ab und zu mal BlitzPilker bis 150g
Danke für eure Mühe!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m*

Moin Thomas, 
Cormoran Black Star Power Pilk aus'm Abverkauf bei Gerlinger.  Mehr Rute für weniger Geld geht aktuell wohl kaum...


----------



## Thomas1982 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m*

Hi Dorschjaeger, 
die Daten der Cormoran Black Star Power Pilk lesen sich ja echt gut! Für 48€ kann man ja nix falsch machen, hast die mal in der Hand gehabt? Mein Budget hatte ich so bei 120€ eingeplant, da würde ich ja ne Schnapper machen, wenn die so gut ist. Danke für den Tipp#6


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m*

Man kann über Cormoran  denken was man will, aber die Black Star Serie ist TOP!!!
Besitze selbst ein paar Black Stars aus unterschiedlichen Serien und bin mit allen absolut zufrieden!!! Angefangen über 2 Brandungsruten aus der Coramid Serie, über ne Titanium Pilk bis hin zu ner leichten Jigger Spin aus der CM Reihe... Aus der Serie die gerade im Abverkauf ist hab ich mir ne 2,70m 90-150gr.WG für 39,50€ "gegönnt". Konnte für den Preis nicht widerstehen, obwohl das mittlerweile meine siebte Pilk ist.... Toprute!!!
Für den Preis machst Du definitiv nix verkehrt! !


----------



## Thomas1982 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m*

Die Firma ist mir bei Ruten egal, die müssen in der Praxis was taugen. Balzer mag ja auch fast keiner, meine Sbiro Forellen Ruten sind alle von Balzer. Das mit den vielen Ruten kenn ich zu gut, will in 2 Wochen nach Kaltenkirchen zu Moritz, das geht bestimmt auch nicht gut. Rufe da mal an vielleicht haben sie die Cormoran Black Star, dann lasse ich mir die reservieren.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m*

Moritz KaKi  führt leider kein Daiwa/Cormoran...


----------



## Thomas1982 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Magic Jigger 3.05m*

Ah ok dann Gerlinger


----------

